# Drag Radials?



## MOOSE04 (May 22, 2006)

what is the biggest size dr i can fit on the stock 04 gto rim?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

pretty much stock if they're Mickey Thompson or BFG and you don't roll or trim your fenders. Nittos run a bit narrower so many of us can run 275-40-17 without rubbing.


----------

